# Drahthaar @ vom Mountain Creek



## mschlapa (Apr 22, 2013)

Here are a few pics of one of my DD's,  Dachs. These were all taken during one hunting season two years ago and show the true versatility of the breed. These are the type of dogs we strive to produce here at vom Mountain Creek, truly versatile.


----------



## GAGE (Apr 22, 2013)

You have a very cool dog, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rvick (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful "ugly dog", Mike, as the proud owner of my first DD, Effi vom Millerhaus, (Pepper), Pa. I would have to add a picture of her with the shed antlers that she has found for me. Tho she points & retrieves, Pepper is mostly used as a wounded deer tracker/recoverer. We are in the process of adding dock-diving to her list of skills. Does your DD track deer on or off lead? Stories?


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 23, 2013)

I've got shorthairs, I've thought about a true DD for my next dog.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2013)

Talented, all around dog. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mschlapa (Apr 23, 2013)

Luke0927 said:


> I've got shorthairs, I've thought about a true DD for my next dog.



 Luke,

 I think we are on a couple other boards together so you know a bit about my dogs. When you are ready for a "true DD" let me know. I have a super talented female I am working with and hope to have her breed certified this fall. I plan on breeding another litter this fall, either with her or her mother.


----------



## mschlapa (Apr 23, 2013)

rvick said:


> Beautiful "ugly dog", Mike, as the proud owner of my first DD, Effi vom Millerhaus, (Pepper), Pa. I would have to add a picture of her with the shed antlers that she has found for me. Tho she points & retrieves, Pepper is mostly used as a wounded deer tracker/recoverer. We are in the process of adding dock-diving to her list of skills. Does your DD track deer on or off lead? Stories?



Thanks and good talking to you today. We do most of our tracking on lead since it is the law in most states. Our group has teamed up for several years with the KY DNR and the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation. We help with blood tracking for them during the Elk Season.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 23, 2013)

sounds good I lost my first shorthair a couple months ago, so one is in the future will look you up!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome dog.  Thinks for sharing.


----------



## Pavy (Apr 25, 2013)

Great looking dog...hope to have a DD in the next couple of years.


----------



## mschlapa (Apr 25, 2013)

Here are two of my young dogs I am working on force fetch with now. Diemo is the DJT and Alma is one of my DD pups.


----------



## Scoutman (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice Jagd,looks just like mine.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Apr 30, 2013)

Dang ultimate hunting dog for sure!


----------



## mschlapa (May 2, 2013)

Scoutman said:


> Nice Jagd,looks just like mine.



Diemo, the DJT is out of the Aluminium Kennel in Serbia. He is double bred on the legendary, multi time champion and international champion( Fox, Badger, Boar, and Blood Tracking as well as GP Tested) Lok Aluminium. He is just about 12 months old and over the next year should continue to mature.


----------



## Scoutman (May 8, 2013)

Got mine in Missouri from german bred kennel,he is 4 now.


----------



## Scoutman (May 8, 2013)

I like the DD's too,may look into one.


----------

